# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Utility sink - is it a legal requirement?

## DIYfirstimer

Hi 
We have an ugly utility sink next to our washing room, which we want to remove. Our real estate agent said that it was a legal requirement for all flats to have a utility sink. I am not sure I believe this. Can someone please confirm this?  
We want to remove the sink and make it into a stand pipe or some other alternative, as the sink takes up too much space in our already tiny laundry room.  
thanks

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

The BCA does require:
Clothes washing facilities, comprising at least one washtub and space in the same room for a washing machine. 
A kitchen sink or washbasin must not be counted as a laundry washtub!

----------


## shauck

That's interesting coz I have a bathroom/laundry in one and when I renovate it, I was going to try for one deep sink that can be used for both laundry and bathroom. Does that mean I have to have two sinks?

----------


## denaria

Good lord, has the world gone mad?

----------


## Bedford

> The BCA does require:
> Clothes washing facilities, comprising at least one washtub and space in the same room for a washing machine. 
> A kitchen sink or washbasin must not be counted as a laundry washtub!

  G'day,  can you or anyone else point me to this requirement from the BCA, I can't seem to find it anywhere. 
Thanks,  :Smilie:

----------


## seriph1

> Good lord, has the world gone mad?

  you're kidding right?   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## denaria

LOL no, I know so!

----------


## Tools

> G'day,  can you or anyone else point me to this requirement from the BCA, I can't seem to find it anywhere. 
> Thanks,

  Section 3.8.3.2 
Tools

----------


## Bedford

Thanks Tools, I'll have a look. :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> The BCA does require:
> Clothes washing facilities, comprising at least one washtub and space in the same room for a washing machine. 
> A kitchen sink or washbasin must not be counted as a laundry washtub!

  Well, you gotta have somewhere to use the scrubbing board. Our ice box and meat safe fit nicely beside it.

----------

